# Removing Auger?



## Tub Muas Lis (Jun 9, 2019)

Anyone have the manual or a video on how to remove the auger from a HS621 house? I want to take mines out of one I just picked up and clean/coat it as there are some rust on it. 
Unless I can do it while it's still attached...or it's as easy and i think it is lol
(sorry new to the snowblower game)


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Welcome to SBF. Maybe try searching YouTube vid?
Just for your info not too much activity here, in summer months. Probably won't get too many replies.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

It's a straight-forward, if somewhat tedious job to remove the auger assembly and replace the paddle rubber if needed. Don't see a video online, though...



Here's a HS621 Maintenance Video:


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

haven't tried that on the single stage Hondas yet.

they are paddles on the 621 for your search


----------



## GOLDWOOD (Apr 22, 2013)

Like tabora said it is straight forward, but time consuming. I removed mine last Summer to clean it up and repaint it. First remove the side housing using a 10mm socket. The bolts are several lengths so pay attention to the location of each when you remove them. Second is remove the large pulley using a 12mm socket. After you take off the nut the pulley will slide of the spline end of the auger shaft. You will see a cover with three bolts. Remove them and pull out the auger bearing. Now that the left side is done, go to the right side and remove the three bolts that hold the auger bearing in place. Unscrew the center bolt { 10mm or 12mm I can't remember for sure} remove the washer and auger bearing and then you will be done. The auger will slide out with a little manipulation of turning it at different angles. 
After I cleaned it up with a wire brush and sandpaper, I painted it with Rust-oleum 2X paint+primer gloss black. Of course remove the rubber paddles first!
This left a slick finish which helped this last winter from snow sticking to the auger. I am glad that I removed the auger, because I found a crack in the weld on the auger shaft and blade that I did not see because it was partially hidden because it was by the spline end of the shaft. The new weld and the paint held up great this last winter!
Good luck, you have all Summer to do this project.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

GOLDWOOD said:


> Like tabora said it is straight forward, but time consuming. I removed mine last Summer to clean it up and repaint it. First remove the side housing using a 10mm socket. The bolts are several lengths so pay attention to the location of each when you remove them. Second is remove the large pulley using a 12mm socket. After you take off the nut the pulley will slide of the spline end of the auger shaft. You will see a cover with three bolts. Remove them and pull out the auger bearing. Now that the left side is done, go to the right side and remove the three bolts that hold the auger bearing in place. Unscrew the center bolt { 10mm or 12mm I can't remember for sure} remove the washer and auger bearing and then you will be done. The auger will slide out with a little manipulation of turning it at different angles.
> After I cleaned it up with a wire brush and sandpaper, I painted it with Rust-oleum 2X paint+primer gloss black. Of course remove the rubber paddles first!
> This left a slick finish which helped this last winter from snow sticking to the auger. I am glad that I removed the auger, because I found a crack in the weld on the auger shaft and blade that I did not see because it was partially hidden because it was by the spline end of the shaft. The new weld and the paint held up great this last winter!
> Good luck, you have all Summer to do this project.


Thanks for this. I just found a 621 around here a month ago ( they are rare here ) and wanted to see what the hype was all about. Going to service it soon. I have a small drive and have been using an old HS80 or 624 for years. Maybe the 621 will be easier to use.


----------



## Tub Muas Lis (Jun 9, 2019)

Thanks everyone for the feedback. I'll try cleaning with it attached and see how it goes...if not I'll attempt to take it apart.


----------

